# Behringer iNuke NU6000 Fan Mod - Resulted in Dead Amp - Help



## Kevin Doe (Aug 20, 2015)

I have had my Behringer iNuke NU6000 for right around a year now. The loud fans have always bothered me when listening at low levels in my HT. Just last week I made an upgrade in my AV cabinet to include some more powerful fans. The result was the cabinet air temp right above the AVR runs at around 75 degrees F. With this, I figured I'd make the change to the quieter fans. I swapped out to Noctua NF-A8 FLX fans. These are 80mm fans, 12VDC, 0.07A, ~0.8W. This is a significant wattage decrease from the fans which come installed, which are rated around 4.5W. I made the change based on other users who have posted successful fanless experience, and/or experience with similar fan swaps.

I tested the fans out and all was working well for a day or so. Tonight I had my system cranked up pretty good playing music, to test the new AV cabinet cooling fans, and also the new fans in the NU6000. The NU6000 was just hitting the first indicator light on the beats. After about 30 minutes of relatively high volume, I heard a pop from the subs, and the amp turned off. I checked the AV cabinet temp, and it was at 75 degF. I checked the NU6000 and it was cool on all exterior surfaces, not even slightly warm. I figured maybe the breaker on the amp popped, but that was not the case. I then thought maybe there was some sort of thermal protection circuit, and the amp needed to cool before I could re-power it back on. I waited many hours, and it still doesn't work.

I press the power button and no lights come on, nothing. Usually I press the power button and the lights come on red, then after a few seconds I hear a relay click, and the lights turn orange, and the fans power on. None of that happens now. I pulled the cover and checked a few things with a multimeter, but nothing obvious is wrong. Seems as if the PBCs are getting 120VAC as they should be.

Any ideas what went wrong/ Part of me thinks it is logically related to the fan swap. But on the other hand I would have expected that the bottom of the amp would have felt hot if some component overheated. Any ideas on how to fix it, or where to troubleshoot?

Thank!


----------



## Kevin Doe (Aug 20, 2015)

I think I have traced it down to somewhere on the power supply board. There are three heavy gauge wires which go between the power supply board and the amplification board. Blue, black, and red. I do not get any DC voltage at any of those wires. Which makes a bit of sense that it may be on the power supply side, since nothing on the amps powers up whatsoever. But, I really don't know where to troubleshoot from there.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It has a three year warranty, but unfortunately that’s gone since you changed out the fan. I’d suggest a different brand next time... 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Kevin Doe (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep, I realize I voided the warranty, which is why I was attempting to troubleshoot and repair myself. Do you have a recommendation for a similarly powered amp for my subs? They are Stereo Integrity HT-18s dual 2 ohm VCs, wired in series.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Crown, Crest, QSC, Yamaha, BGW, Peavey, AB International.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

